# Dark gravy



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm looking for a recipe for a dark/mushroom gravy for meatloaf. I've tried cooking a roux to a darker gold/brown but still can't get that deep dark-brown color I'm looking for.

My roux: 2 tbl butter with 2 tbl white flour. Allow butter to melt and mix with the flour cooking the mash until light golden brown and you can smell the nutty odor of the flour. Add 1C broth/stock (or 1/2 stock 1/2 wine, more or less, depending on what's for dinner) and bring to a boil to thicken. Season with S&P.

What can I do to this basic recipe to get it to the color/richness/depth I want?

RP


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

You'll get some nice color if you start by deglazing the meat loaf pan with red wine or cognac.

Also, try adding a bit of tomato paste.


----------

